# BNR32 GT-R at Silverstone Trackday



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi all, got a few pics of my car and others at the Silverstone trackday yesterday. There off of my phone but came out alright I think. 

Red Carpet was laid on for us!










Queuing awaiting the opening, very frosty in the morning and incredibly greasy! The Skylab was brilliant:










The new pits are fantastic!










Nissan were in force with two 35's and a 370z. Interestingly one was a left hooker. 










Got my number and my garage;



















And one of my favourite pics of the day:










A few more to come. Hope you like them.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

No other R32's there. Got chatting to a guy who loves them, telling me how he regrets never owning one and how iconic the car is, (someone with good taste!)

New facility is mighty impressive;




























Weather wasn't great!










Few more in the garage.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

I think drift day would have been a better description.

There was a choice of black ice, gritting and pigs piss. The old surface does not have the same grip levels as the newer surface in the wet.

People were spinning off all over the place.

Made the classic mistake of giving it too much on the very last lap and threw it off at vale on the reforming black ice. These Bridgestone really are poor at around 0 degrees..

At least with all the extra run off no body actually hit anything.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

paul__k said:


> People were spinning off all over the place.
> 
> At least with all the extra run off no body actually hit anything.


Apart from the 944 that kissed the pit wall. Ouch!

Some more post event chat here:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/159164-gtroc-track-day-silverstone-gp-circuit-17-dec-2011-a.html

Got some more pictures which I will put up tonight.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Here's a few more;





































End of the day most people had gone;










Just me left in the garage;


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

some good pics there!!


----------



## Bellis_GTR (Nov 18, 2010)

Very nice pics. I canny wait to get pics of mine at the track.


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice one Will :clap: :thumbsup:

Leo


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

nice one will :thumbsup:


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

The garage shots are very arty. The car does look.


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Very cool Will. Like those pics alot. Have a good day out on the track?


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey Will, yeah it was good. Weather could've been better! Summed up the day here:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/159164-gtroc-track-day-silverstone-gp-circuit-17-dec-2011-a.html

Looking forward to doing it again!


----------



## V1H (Aug 30, 2001)

that side pics really show off the rgs.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Cris said:


> The garage shots are very arty. The car does look.


I think it's down to the generous lighting In there! I was surprised how shiny it looks as it was actually really filthy. I washed the car before we set off Friday night but you could see the amoun of salt and crap on there come Saturday. The rear on these cars seems to get the worst after a long journey.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

A couple more;





































Cheers, Will.


----------

